# Giving up riding



## AnnaandStella (14 August 2008)

How many of you have given up, contemplated giving up or given up &amp; returned?

I'm really contemplating giving up just now &amp; wondered why others had.

Thanks so much,
Annabel


----------



## oofadoofa (14 August 2008)

I say it quite often... but so far haven't managed to bring myself to.  I think it would be like losing a limb to me.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (14 August 2008)

I've semi given up through health issues. I still own my horse but she is on loan.

I hate it. Something is missing from my life &amp; I want it back!


----------



## Parkranger (14 August 2008)

I do occasionally as they are a bind, they're expensive and they're always breaking!

That said, I then go for a gallop or a jump and remember why i love them so much.....

I think if I ever feel that I want to give up consistently then I would but it's usually due to a 'bad day'.....


----------



## bhpride (14 August 2008)

Yes but only because of work. I used to have a couple of horses before and after I left school  - Schooling lessons and riding everyday - what a difference now I'm working full time 9 shifts as will! 

Very depressing. I must say I didn't expect to miss riding so much so I know I couldn't give it up Completely but I know how you're feeling.

I did give up completely for a few years after moving to Wales but that wasn't really through choice


----------



## Rachel_M (14 August 2008)

Over the past two decades I have had breaks, currently on a semi-break now, but I always come back to horses. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just because you back away for a while doesn't mean you are disbarred for the rest of time. Go, have a break, and then you are more refreshed when you come back


----------



## RagazzoSam (14 August 2008)

I was plonked on a pony at two after screeching " horse" incessantly and was constantly around horses until I quit shovelling manure in Newmarket for appalling wages and earned three times more a week as a waitress, aged 18. 

Missed horses, started riding again mid 20s until I got married 1995 as husband didn't like me falling off and injuring myself. Miss horses and contemplating getting involved somehow.

I think that if you give up, then probably you will miss horses..those velvety noses, the chomp of the bit as they play with it, the whickering, the stomach-butting for mints.. early morning rides, the excitement of shows and the smell of saddle soap...


----------



## Janette (14 August 2008)

I used to get a pain in my knee when ever I rode - really bad, my knee would swell etc. I could make it around the school in trot once - and then that was it.   I reached the point where riding wan't worth the pain or the money I was paying for a lesson in pain.  Until an instructor grabbed my leg and realigned it - no more pain.  It was a pivotal moment - she sorted out my leg position and 8 years later, I 'm still riding


----------



## kirstyhen (14 August 2008)

I have a couple of breaks, I lost my confidence at about 8 and stopped riding for a month. My parents found a new riding school and I slowly became confident again, then I got my first (saint) pony!
The second break came after I gave up my first horse, he had knocked my confidence jumping, and he was constantly lame, I couldn't care less at that point whether I saw a horse ever again! All changed when the Henry Horse came on the scene!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Now I could never imagine not riding or being around the horses, never have a bad day with Hen!


----------



## skippydog (14 August 2008)

I gave up at 16 for 8 years, due to a bad fall and lost confidence, found a decent riding school and my confidence has got loads better


----------



## m3gan (14 August 2008)

I learnt to ride when i was 8yrs. old I stopped when I was 20 or so then I started again 10 yrs. ago! When my kids had grown up and I had the time. I now have my first ever horse of my own!!


----------



## Acolyte (14 August 2008)

I learned to ride as a small child, and gave up at about 8 years old due to a bad fall (dragged by one stirrup across half a field etc etc)

I started riding again at 21 - I had always loved horses, said hello to them in fields etc, so thought why not  
	
	
		
		
	


	





If only I had known then.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Just had a break from owning my own horse since February due to finances, but now can't wait to buy another even though I have been riding someone elses horse since Feb


----------



## tigger01 (14 August 2008)

I couldnt - horses are a drug and once you've had them, you cant imagine being without them.  And spare time - what would I do with it? Join a gym? That's for wimps - nothing beats riding.  The money would be nice, just think of the number of clothes you could buy instead of livery bills, vets bills, hunt subs, etc!!!   No I think I'll stick with my ponios!


----------



## mangobiscuit (14 August 2008)

I'm having to do this at the moment and I'm ashamed to say it's reducing me to tears an d general feeling sorry for myself!

I'm having to return a loan horse who, after some "issues", I adore riding.  This is due to changes in my relationship - meaning changes in my location, job and finances 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I still have semi retired boy and daughter's pony but for now, I'm forced to put "constructive" riding on hold......or until I win the lottery 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Good luck with what ever you decide

x


----------



## hellybelly6 (14 August 2008)

Never ever ever.  Riding is my oxygen/prozac!

I gave up for a few years due to financial circumstances and I regretted it.

If you can, do not do it!!


----------



## Tinker_Belle (14 August 2008)

I agree with tigger &amp; others. Once you've got the bug, you've got it for life.

It wasn't through choice that I gave up. I HAD to so maybe that's different but I miss it so much.

Medically I'm allowed to start riding again September time, possibly October. But I absolutely cannot wait!!! I've got butterflies just writing about it because the time is so close now 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If you do decide to go for a break nobody says it has to be forever so just see what your instincts are telling you, they're generally not far wrong I've found


----------



## Syrah (14 August 2008)

I stopped when I was 18, started again in my mid 20s, stopped when I was pregnant with my first baby.  Started again a year after and have stopped again a year later as I'm pregnant again.

I plan to start again asap after giving birth.

I'm lucky in that hubbies sister has her own yard, so I go down every weekend with my daughter.  Am currently teaching my two year old how to shovel poo, fill nets, feed bowls.  

There is a show there every month so we are there for that too.

So not a complete break as such even though I don't do anything with the horses.

I'll buy again when this one is in school and childcare fees aren't crippling me


----------



## mickey (14 August 2008)

I feel like giving up and have done many times over the yrs! Mainly due to horse and rider injury and other things....... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




but I do love my horse so much.


----------



## oinkmoooink (14 August 2008)

Im slowly giving up riding- but not horses, very into driving now.
Only because I have problems with my back, so everytime i ride, is goes out of place and spasms up so i cant ride for two weeks anyway, so im doing driving, and getting something just big enough to ride properly, but small enough to drive without mum worrying too much...

And i lost my confidence riding now after a bad fall about a month ago, im gonna get my confidence back but yeah, give up riding mostly


----------



## reddie (14 August 2008)

Hi I had a very long break of 18 years and returned to riding about 5 years ago.  i love it, but occassionally the rest of my life gets in the way or OH moaning about it and sometimes i wonder about giving it up.  But then i make the effort, go and ride and realise why i can't give it up


----------



## maxapple (14 August 2008)

I had to have my old boy Max put to sleep last year. I had another horse (who I'd bought to ride once Max had to be retired) but I was so heartbroken about Max, I sold my mare and gave up riding. At the time it felt like i'd never ride again  
	
	
		
		
	


	





i lasted about 6 weeks  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Then I bought my current horse Joe and never looked back. 

Sometimes a little break does you the world of good


----------



## RachelFerd (14 August 2008)

moved to london with the intentions of giving up - but two months down the line was missing them so much that I got a part time city riding school job. When I went full time in my 'real' job, I have ended up buying another


----------



## ironhorse (14 August 2008)

Couldn't do it.
Had to stop at 16 due to a back injury but started riding sidesaddle at 17 and it changed my life...spent the next 8 years battling the BHS and everyone else to try and do everything side saddle and then accepted I could ride badly astride or well side saddle.
Had some wonderful years riding anything and everything side saddle and rejected various men if they couldn't cope with the horses.
Riding was restricted when myself and husband had demanding jobs (he'd given in and started riding when he realised there was no alternative) but then took the decision that I'd rather be a happy average person with a horse than a miserable career high flyer.
Still have some physical problems and current horse is compeletely the wrong shape for a side saddle but have discovered that I can cope by riding western and looking after myself (call it getting old or growing up!)
Have accepted that horses will always be a part of my life-even my mother wearily explains that shows always come before family occasions.
As husband is also hooked we are very happy horsey saddos!
He works away a lot and the phone conversation always goes: 
"How are you and how is madam (horse)"
Wouldn't have it any other way...for anyone who is without a horse at the moment, a warning...they will always find a way back into your life!


----------



## Cop-Pop (14 August 2008)

I couldn't give up - my TBx is my baby


----------



## mintaka04 (14 August 2008)

I couldn't give up.
Husband almost gave me the "it's me or the horse" talk as he sat anxiously by me in yet another casualty department, but although I said I would give up for him, I couldn't do it.
Eventually he came to realise I could be happy living dangerously or miserable living safe. He chose the happy option even though it fries his nerves ever time I go out.

I think too that horses are an addiction.
You have to have a fix every day or you get grumpy, twitchy and increasingly irritable.
It's expensive and can adversely affect your health but we all direct finances towards our addiction at the expense of other things.
(hands up everyone who happily shells out hundreds of pounds for a new rug that will get ground into the dirt the first time it is worn, yet baulks at spending £80 on a new coat for yourself?)

We're all addicted to some degree. Most of us probably think we can stop any time we want to...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (14 August 2008)

I did give up riding for about 5 years after I my confidence was well and truly obliterated through a couple of bad falls. That combined with coming away to Uni sort of put paid to riding, always missed it and finally started again this year and cannot see ever giving it up again 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to have my own horse again!!


----------



## AnnaandStella (15 August 2008)

This thread is breaking my heart...

It's just that nothing is the same as riding my horsey, and it looks like she'll never come sound for more than hacking and she's definately not a hack...

Also, I felt so guilty that I fell in love with a wonderful BWB 4yr old when I rode her who I want SO much it's unreal. She's just like my horsey, except more sensible.







oh horses.

Why did I ever get involved???


----------



## Leah3horses (15 August 2008)

I'm struggling at the minute, haven't ridden my 2 for a while for various reasons.But the thought of parting with them destroys me, I love them so much and I promised them their pair bond would never be broken! I lost my beloved mare,she died suddenly and have never got over it.

I have always kept my horses for life, I feel really strongly they shouldn't be sold on like 2nd hand cars.I happily do all the work that comes with them and look after them to a high standard, spend lots of time with them and lunge etc, it's just riding I've got a problem with at the moment and I don't know why.I'm fine once I'm on.I know they are being wasted in the field and it's not fair on them.I keep saying I'm going to get back on and do this, do that with them but I'm really struggling with motivation and health at times.I need a major kick up the a**e.

If you aren't happy or resent the work having horses brings and don't love them for themselves, not what you achieve with them then you would probably be ok without them.Giving up riding is different to giving up horses that are the biggest part of your life.Do what your head and heart tell you.You can ride other horses in the future but you won't get your horses back easily if you give them up.


----------



## Leah3horses (15 August 2008)

Couldn't your beloved mare become a hack with lots of work, with low level local shows to follow?What is it you want to do with her?If she will come sound for hacking then that's better than her being unsound for good.


----------



## AnnaandStella (15 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Couldn't your beloved mare become a hack with lots of work, with low level local shows to follow?What is it you want to do with her?If she will come sound for hacking then that's better than her being unsound for good. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She was a jumping schoolmistress...

It's just that I'm not sure it would be fair to keep her just as a hack - when we hit the "canter" spots she bounces and bounces and begs to gallop because she's just a very forward type of horse...

I just don't know what to do.


----------

